# Pros and Cons



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

what is everyone take on 18" rims as opposed to 19" rims? pros and cons for each?


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

The 19's are 1 inch bigger than the 18's.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

LOL, 19's look too big, tires are more expensive, sidewalls are getting way too small and the wheels themselves are more pricey. 18 Wheels fit perfect with the look of the car, you can still run a 40 sidewall and tires are cheaper!

Stick with the 18's, you wont regret it!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

The 18's will offer more tire sidewall for curb checks. 19's would require a 245/35 tire which would be very little sidewall. Would be a bit more noisy too. Between th two, 18's would be better for ride quality and price.


----------



## hotrod37 (Jan 29, 2006)

:agree The 18's are definetly the way to go for all the reasons stated above.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> The 19's are 1 inch bigger than the 18's.


I knew that was gonna happen. haha. Thank you Captain Obvious. 
Ride quality would be a real obstacle with 19" wheels, you're going to have itty bitty sidewalls unless you do some SERIOUS modification to your car. Some people say that the 18" factory wheels are too harsh, so 19" would be much worse.
Personally, I didn't buy this car for ride quality, nor did many others I bet...so if they look good and you like it...do it.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> I knew that was gonna happen. haha. Thank you Captain Obvious.
> Ride quality would be a real obstacle with 19" wheels, you're going to have itty bitty sidewalls unless you do some SERIOUS modification to your car. Some people say that the 18" factory wheels are too harsh, so 19" would be much worse.
> Personally, I didn't buy this car for ride quality, nor did many others I bet...so if they look good and you like it...do it.


:agree


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I have 19's and the ride isn't as bad as some are saying and I have 235/35 up front and 245/35 on the rear. I guess the mushy suspension of the goat absorbs a lot of the harshness of a smaller sidewall. With the BFG KDW 2 the road noise is about the same, if not better, as the stock tires. The KDW 2's were rated pretty good, according to The Tire Rack, as far as minimal road noise. Also I don't think 19s look to big for the goat. But yeah I do get nervous when I see a pothole  . But all in all I'm happy with the 19's. Now if I can find a nice body shop to flare the rear fenders about a 1/2" - 1", I'm going to put some nice meats on those 9.5s I have on the rear.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

IMHO no car should go higher than 18's all around. It just doesn't make sense to go bigger. sure C6 vettes have 18/19s but the tire prices are insane!


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> The 19's are 1 inch bigger than the 18's.



Huge!!!


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

Can someone post up pictures of the stock 17's and the stock 18's?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> IMHO no car should go higher than 18's all around. It just doesn't make sense to go bigger. sure C6 vettes have 18/19s but the tire prices are insane!



just curious, why that comment, even cup cars these says are running 19's


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

There is a much bigger issue being ignored here. For starters, a 19" wheel is going to inevitably weigh more (unless you are going to buy a light-weight race wheel...not good for the street). The WORST weight you can have on a car, especially a performance car, is un-sprung weight. It robs you of power and it robs you of braking performance. I know that there is only a small ammount of difference in most cases, however there is a difference. Heavier rotating mass is never a good idea if you are performance oriented. Some race cars and high-end sports cars use huge wheels, but that is mostly due to the needs of the vehicle, for example, 200mph top-speeds, etc.


----------

